# Smok V8 problem



## Smokie2809 (24/5/18)

Hi guys I have a smok V8 battery that I think has a problem when I put a atomizer on it flashes 5 times and doesn't fire, I've tried different RTA's, RDA's and tanks on it yet none of them fire. Is there anyone that may know what the problem is, if so please help me out... Much appreciated my fellow vapers enjoy your day


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Smokie2809 said:


> Hi guys I have a smok V8 battery that I think has a problem when I put a atomizer on it flashes 5 times and doesn't fire, I've tried different RTA's, RDA's and tanks on it yet none of them fire. Is there anyone that may know what the problem is, if so please help me out... Much appreciated my fellow vapers enjoy your day



I dont have that smok v8 battery @Smokie2809 , but it sounds like either something went wrong with its 510 connector - or maybe some juice got in

How old is it?

Where did you get it?


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

I had the same thing happen with my iJust S - turns out it was the battery screw threading inside that wore out with me taking the atty off and back on all the time. The atty is fine - I tried it on another mod and it works perfectly. It was the battery - I think the screwing threading part was made with crap metal, not the same kind of metal that the atty's are made of. 

I have the same issue with my istick pico so I ended up using plumber's tape on the top cap so that it can screw in properly and I'm leaving the battery in permanently until it needs to be changed. I'm not sure if you can use plumbers tape but it's kinda why I moved away from the iJust series and using mods that allow for minimal damage when changing batteries or charging them in a charger. As for my other two mods (Pico and Gabriel), the battery is charged through the USB port as I am too scared to break the screw caps threading.


----------

